
Why Male Lions Sleep 20 Hours a Day - kouh
https://www.quora.com/What-do-lions-do-most-of-the-time?share=1
======
Retric
A missing part of these answers is the massive downsides to hunting. The more
lions hunt the larger territory they need to maintain to not run out of food.
Hunting also had real risk of injuries so it’s best avoided as much as
possible.

